# The Devil's goin' down to Georgia!



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

9-25-10 and 9-26-10 my lil black and tan devil is heading down to Georgia with Strauss and I to show in the Augusta GSDC specialty! Pray for us. 

It's majors.


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

Good luck! It's got to be good to be able to get her in lots of different groups of dogs. I know around here it's the same 5-20 dogs in every show.

You've only put her in specialties, right? Was that a conscious choice, or is it just what you have?


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> You've only put her in specialties, right? Was that a conscious choice, or is it just what you have?


It's both. She DOES have an all breed show the weekend after this specialty (at which point she will take a break until Dec/Jan), but #1 I've gotta travel a ways for both and #2 because she's young, I'd rather take her to a specialty which is smaller and goes "faster" in terms of judging. We don't have to look at a judging program and say "Oh! GSDs are on at 9!" when they're really on at 10:30 because there are a bunch of dogs in front of us.

It's a good atmosphere for her to be in, and it's busy, but not as busy as an all breed, so she'll be a bit less overwhelmed.


----------



## Tavi (May 21, 2010)

Good luck and have lots of fun! And hmm take lots of photos to share with those of us left behind! =)


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

I'm really not a picture taker, but I think I've got a friend down there that would be willing


----------

